
Ask HN: What's your favorite PaaS? - paloaltokid
Hi all! I have been out of the Ops world for a bit and I&#x27;m dipping my toes back in. I&#x27;m trying to get a lay of the land around what&#x27;s happened in the PaaS space since I&#x27;ve been away.<p>Right now it seems like Heroku is still going strong. I also see that there is Pivotal Web Services, which I guess is hosted Cloud Foundry.<p>I can&#x27;t seem to find anything else with clear and obvious marketing that says &quot;hey, we&#x27;re a PaaS&quot;. Are there other platforms out there I should become aware of?
======
jesses
gigalixir.com is a PaaS for Elixir apps. I'm the founder.

